# [H0] The New Longvallon RR



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Hello Happy Modelers !
As usual, I built another small H0 layout (4'9" x 3'8"). I used Peco and Hornby tracks, The radii of the curves are 20" and 17"1/4. Because I live in France I can't build big layouts like you do guys. I don't have enough room for that. But I'm very happy with the result !


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

LongvaIIon said:


> Because I live in France I can't build big layouts like you do guys. I don't have enough room for that. But I'm very happy with the result !


And that’s all that matters. 👍


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I always liked that foobie Chessie F unit for some strange reason.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Um. What’s a fooobie? That’s a new one to me.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Thanks for all your replies. I found out that I need one DC controller per track because no loco runs at the same speed if you see what I mean...


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

kilowatt62 said:


> Um. What’s a fooobie? That’s a new one to me.


So the term “Foobie” was started many years ago by multi-forum member and wisdom sage “Spikre.” I never figured out how/why he came up with that spelling; but a Foobie is a model train freight car or loco that has no actual prototype. There are many examples. Such as that “flat car” with a bobber caboose & searchlight, I think made by Tyco. And that Chessie F unit, as pretty as it may be to the eyes, never existed. Still, every time I see one I’m tempted to do a nice what-if Foob. 
I actually did a pulpwood car years ago, I think it’s a Walthers, that has no real prototype. So I gave it reporting marks FOOB. Lol

I don’t think Spikre is with us anymore. Last post I ever saw browsing on another forum was 2017 or 2019. The man was a walking encyclopedia of model train knowledge.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

LongvaIIon said:


> I don't have enough room for that


 Not enough money either !


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Today I tried to print some sort of autumn backdrop for my layout. What do you think about it ?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks really nice!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I like it! Very well, done!


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice backdrop. Love fall colors


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Thanks for your kind comments !
When I print my backdrop on a single A4 paper sheet, it works fine. But when I try to print it on a double A4, it's going a bit weird as you can see below:


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

The big question is: What can I do about that ? Thanks for your help.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

My YouTube channel has been hacked by a islamic terrorist organization, I had to delete it. WTF ! There are a lot of videos with men in black with Kalashnikov rifles. They don't look very friendly... 
A few pics...


----------

